# Solved: Toshiba laptop won't connect to the internet (Windows 7, 32-bit)



## JillDC (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Tech Guys, I have pretty curious problem. No troubleshooter or FAQ that I could find has been able to help me, so I'd be incredibly grateful if someone here could get me through this.

I'm using a Toshiba Satellite L455D-S5976 which is running on Windows 7 (32 bit). I've owned it for over a year now without any difficulties, but it's suddenly unable to access the internet.

The wireless icon in the tray shows that it's connected to the router (a Netgear N300), but that it has no internet access. I ran the Network Troubleshooter and received the message: "Your computer is correctly configured but the device or resource (www.microsoft.com) is not responding."

I thought that it may have been a problem with the cable modem (a Motorola SB5101) or with my ISP (Comcast), but I found that the Wi-Fi was working just fine on my cellphone.

I tried connecting the laptop via an ethernet cable (to both the router and the modem), but it still wouldn't work. I tried turning everything off and then on again, and still nothing.

I then started the computer in Safe Mode with Networking. In this mode, it WAS able to connect to the internet. I don't know what exactly this means, or where to go from here.

Any help or suggestions would be followed with gratitude, and I'll be happy to provide whatever other information is needed. I apologize if this is posted in the wrong sub-forum; it's difficult navigating a forum of this size on a tiny phone.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

something is running in normal mode that is blocking access 
its possible a virus/malware 
or
a firewall / security suite time trail version - they can often block even after being ok for years

so do you have norton, mcafee or other suite now or ever in the past

if so you need to uninstal and use the removal tool to remove - i have listed a couple for the more common suites 
also try a tcp/ip reset

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

Please note and post back - if you receive the message 
*Access is Denied*

Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Kaspersky Removal Tool *
A link to Kaspersky - this varies with different versions
http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279463
http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=193239279

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Mcafee RemovalTool *
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507
http://majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
http://majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## JillDC (Feb 15, 2012)

etaf, thank you so much!

My laptop came with Norton pre-installed, but not activated. I ran the Removal Tool twice as recommended and my internet access returned in full.

For good measure, I also entered the command prompts that you gave, but I wasn't able to copy the results with Control+C. However "*netsh winsock reset catalog*" and "*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*" both gave messages stating that everything was successfully reset. "*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*" gave the message that "there's no user specified settings to be reset." I restarted the computer, and the internet still works.

If there's anything else to be done, I'd be eager to do it. If not, thank you again for your help! I'll be making a donation to the site in your honor.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 
nothing more to do 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

